# Window shutters expensive?



## Irene in Simantorta (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi all, we are looking for window shutters but have been quoted very high prices from local merchants and Leroy Merlin (Coimbra), ca 1000-1500 euro for a small window.  Are these normal prices for shutters?  They seem quite high to me in comparison to the windows and we're at the point of just making some in old-fashioned style from wooden planks. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Neil 64 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi I live in Penela and recently had a door and window fitted in aluminium by a local firm who were reasonable in cost. Marcel speaks excellent English give him a call and see if he can help. +351 914 152 438


----------

